# Whole milk while cutting



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone else still drink whole milk when on a cut?

I prefer to have more natural whole foods in my diet and skimmed and semi have been messed around with from what I've heard, plus whole milk is much more satisfying 

I usually have around 1 pint a day.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

if it fits your macros ... yeah it fine


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't use anything else whole milks all the way


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Nothing wrong with it but generally drinking your calories while cutting is going to make it tougher to sustain mentally. Would prefer to get mine from rice, nuts, fruit,etc


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

when cutting IIFYM all the way.

Remember, it's calorie dense, but so long as the deficit, protein, fibre, essential fats and micronutirents are there. It's fine


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Whole milks also been 'messed around with' Raw milks what you want if you want natural.

Whole milks good enough for me though, anything lower tastes too watery for my liking.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Whole milks also been 'messed around with' Raw milks what you want if you want natural.
> 
> Whole milks good enough for me though, anything lower tastes too watery for my liking.


Yeah I understand it's been through some sort of process to make sure it's safe to be sold etc, but from what I've heard they add things to skimmed and semi to make it look more like milk.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Dairy will often make you hold water, giving that horrible smooth flat appearance. When I'm cutting I like to look as "full" as possible.

Apart from that there's no harm in it.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

The doog said:


> Dairy will often make you hold water, giving that horrible smooth flat appearance. When I'm cutting I like to look as "full" as possible.
> 
> Apart from that there's no harm in it.


Dairy don't make u hold water unless u are lactose intolerant


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Gold top!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I drink blue top whether I'm bulking or cutting


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

cutting I drop milk.

In fact if you drink a couple of shakes with whole milk, just switching from milk to water is enough to start you losing fat.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

drink anything you want as long as its planned in a bit.

but for dairy/calcium and sat fats i'm more a fan of creams as it feels more filling and taste amazing with some PNB and whey as a fat/pro meal


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

miguelmolez said:


> Anyone else still drink whole milk when on a cut?
> 
> I prefer to have more natural whole foods in my diet and skimmed and semi have been messed around with from what I've heard, plus whole milk is much more satisfying
> 
> I usually have around 1 pint a day.


RAW MILK IS EVEN MORE BETTER IF YOU WANT WHOLE FOODS THAT HAVNT BEEN MESSED AROUND WITH BUT ITS ILLIAGLE FOR SOME STUPID REASON


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

miguelmolez said:


> Yeah I understand it's been through some sort of process to make sure it's safe to be sold etc, but from what I've heard they add things to skimmed and semi to make it look more like milk.


YEAH THE COLOUR OF ITS ACTUALLY BLUE ITS OFF PUTTING DRINKIN IT


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

armor king said:


> YEAH THE COLOUR OF ITS ACTUALLY BLUE ITS OFF PUTTING DRINKIN IT





armor king said:


> RAW MILK IS EVEN MORE BETTER IF YOU WANT WHOLE FOODS THAT HAVNT BEEN MESSED AROUND WITH BUT ITS ILLIAGLE FOR SOME STUPID REASON


 Stop shoutin man:tongue:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

miguelmolez said:


> Anyone else still drink whole milk when on a cut?
> 
> I prefer to have more natural whole foods in my diet and skimmed and semi have been messed around with from what I've heard, plus whole milk is much more satisfying
> 
> I usually have around 1 pint a day.


I drink approx 2.5 litres low fat ed and stay sub 10% year round even while massing. Low fat contains more calcium per ml than whole milk also 

SickC


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Big ape said:


> if it fits your macros ... yeah it fine


^

This. And yes I do drink whole milk when cutting, but less than normal.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

SickCurrent said:


> Low fat contains more calcium per ml than whole milk also


Really? Any idea why that is? And do you know if calcium absorption is affected by the removal of fat?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

gibbo10 said:


> Stop shoutin man:tongue:


NOOOOOOOOOOO ARGHHHHHH


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I personally don't bother with milk.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd much rather eat 10 rice cakes for the same calories, but get a good bulk of food in to stop that damn hunger!!!!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Ultrasonic said:


> Really? Any idea why that is? And do you know if calcium absorption is affected by the removal of fat?


Tried this yet its fawking awesum brah! https://www.google.com


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Switched over to almond milk for a while,tastes pretty good tbh on cereal

Oats etc,trying it for bloat more than low carbs though.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

SickCurrent said:


> Tried this yet its fawking awesum brah! https://www.google.com


LOL! I'm one of the least appropriate posters on the forum to direct that to!

I can't find an answer to why there should be more calcium by the way, although the difference appears to be so small as to be irrelevant. If they just took the fat out I would understand, but they must add water or something else back in or else the protein content of skimmed milk would be higher, which I don't think it is.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Actually, there is more protein in skimmed milk, so it probably is as simple as the fat not having calcium in it.

Good data here for anyone that cares:

www.milk.co.uk/resources/resource.aspx?intResourceID=55

According to this we're talking 122 mg of calcium per 100 mL for whole milk, vs 124 mg for semi-skimmed and 129 mg for skimmed. Protein content is 3.4 g / 100 mL vs 3.6 mg / 100 mL for whole vs skimmed.


----------

